# Correctly dispose of rotten food (freezer broken)



## Duckie (18 Jun 2009)

Hi all, 

Would appreciate any advice on this.  We have a chest freezer in a block built shed to store surplus meat etc.  My husband noticed that the freezer was powered off last night and opened it to find everything thawed, and rotten and swimming in blood/water.  My husband closed it immediatlely as the smell was truly spectacular and carried into the house where it remained for over an hour.

My question is does anyone know how we should approach disposing of this mess.  It seems to be contained for now but we know we should act fast.  I've considered calling the waste management people who collect our bins for their advice.  We've also considered doing it ourselves by wrapping and sealing the rotten food in thick rubber bags and dredging the freezer with syrniges of some sort.  I wouldnt dream of putting it in our black bin unless it was sealed and placed there on the morning of collection.  Or should I get professionals in to deal with this?  Concerned about cost etc.

Thanks for your suggestions
Duckie.


----------



## sam h (18 Jun 2009)

Thank god the internet hasn't developed enough to produce smells!!

If there is a fair amount of food/meat I reckon you should contact you local council and ask for their advice. This is all the sort of stuff you can put into a brown bin....but as you say, you'd really want it bagged & sealed, which you can't do in a brown bin.....unless you leave it where is is until the day the brown bin is collected (assuming you have one) and put it straight in so it isn;t sitting around for awhile. 

The council may be able to tell you what to do. Alternatively a restaurant may have some advice.

Good luck....just glad I wasn't eating my lnch when I read this thread!!


----------



## Towger (18 Jun 2009)

Duckie said:


> Concerned about cost etc.



The cost may be covered by your house insurance.


----------



## Nedtastic (18 Jun 2009)

Have a BBQ ..


----------



## Duckie (18 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll contact our local council now.

And sorry, I'll put a warning in the title now so as not to put people off their lunch


----------



## MOB (18 Jun 2009)

I wonder would it be possible to power on the freezer, re-freeze all the rotting meat and then more easily remove it for bagging?

OR, put the entire freezer into a trailer, secured in an upright position, and bring it to a rendering plant; 

or just get a knacker to call and tip the contents of the freezer straight into his lorry (might need a teleporter or something to achieve this?)


----------



## Smashbox (18 Jun 2009)

Your best bet for removal either way is to freeze it back up if you can at all, providing you will be able to remove the block of ice containing everything in one go.

Call the council, I know when my parents chest freezer was defrosted by a power cut they told them to freeze it in bags and place in their black bin on the day of collection.


----------

